# Straight pipe



## altima gtr (Dec 25, 2008)

It was Last Week when i noticed that that the crimp in the cat really holds back some power(not huge though). So I decided to straight pipe the whole thing starting from the headers on. although i really notice a big sound change, but im surprised how it moved from a still. do you think its safe? BTW its the 2.5 sedan.


----------



## importroller (Jan 22, 2005)

You really don't need a straight pipe on this car. the stock exhaust is a pretty free flowing setup stock. A catback is ok for a little extra power.


----------

